# 300ZX rear end dropping!



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I was doing some take offs. Not going to say where.

But I reved up to 4 grand and dumped the clutch on my 300ZXT and the rear end (bumper) came like 3 inches from hitting the ground! I had the suspension on firm and everything. That bitch dropped. Is there something wrong?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> Well I was doing some take offs. Not going to say where.
> 
> But I reved up to 4 grand and dumped the clutch on my 300ZXT and the rear end (bumper) came like 3 inches from hitting the ground! I had the suspension on firm and everything. That bitch dropped. Is there something wrong?


Z31's do that. The suspension has whats called pro-squat geometry. You need to put stiff springs and shocks to control it. Its one of the reasons why a well set up Z31 can out launch an Z32. Its also a reason why the Z31 doesnt handle as well as the Z32.

Mike


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

alright thanks man


----------

